# Hole In The Head?



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey. Can anyone describe "hole in the head" disease for me? I've read about it numerous times, but don't know much about it and now my pacu magically grew a white circle on his "forehead"... is it contagious?

I took a crappy phone picture. But I have a sidekick and not a pc so, I can't post it on here. If anyone really wants to help, I can email it to you?

I'm bummed.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can't miss it if looking straight at the forehead. It will look like pinholes eventually turning into deformed craters and in its final stages mucus will secrete from its skin right before death. The causes are not quite written in stone but "Hexamita", nutritional deficiency, poor water conditions, and even carbon dust has been brought up but not quite proven as of yet. Treat with metronidazole.







to Disease and Injury forum.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> You can't miss it if looking straight at the forehead. It will look like pinholes eventually turning into deformed craters and in its final stages mucus will secrete from its skin right before death. The causes are not quite written in stone but "Hexamita", nutritional deficiency, poor water conditions, and even carbon dust has been brought up but not quite proven as of yet. Treat with metronidazole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if a big white circle appeared on his head overnight, then chances are its just a battle scar and not a case of the hole in head deal?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

possibly ammonia burn.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

buzzz said:


> possibly ammonia burn.


 is the tank cycled? 
could it mayby be a fungus?


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> possibly ammonia burn.


 is the tank cycled? 
could it mayby be a fungus?
[/quote]

The water is crystal.

The smallest rbp I have has been nipping at it's face. I just caught him doing it again. I'm thinking its just a nip.


----------

